
Bash that JSON (with jq) - josephruscio
http://blog.librato.com/posts/jq-json
======
dozzie
For actually processing JSON data, App::RecordStream is much better.

[https://metacpan.org/pod/App::RecordStream](https://metacpan.org/pod/App::RecordStream)

